# How much do Assassin Snails eat?



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

How many snails do they eat for a meal and how often? Cuz I think my 10 Sins I got yesterday nearly assassinated my whole tank. I thought they only ate like one snail a week, but there are more than 10 empty shells.

Now I know I should ask Petsmart for all of their Trumpet Snails next time lol. :icon_redf


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine eat 1-2 snails per day...


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Will they eat anything else if they run out of snails?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

If you give then protein, they will.


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

They will eat almost anything they can find. I've seen my own eating everything from shrimp pellets, crab bites, algae wafers and flake food from time to time.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright good to know, I don't want them to starve. They seriously assassinated my whole tank like in one day and I had 30+ snails in there thinking it would last a couple weeks. And I forgot to pick up more Trumpets today. I'll drop in a piece of shrimp or something a little bigger than my bettas mouth cuz they eat everything and anything.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> Alright good to know, I don't want them to starve.


I had to breed ramshorn snails in a 2.5 gallon tank because they almost got rid of them in my 40g Riparium.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I have pond snails and Trumpets in both my 10g and 5g... but they don't seem to make babies very well. I hardly ever notice any of the snails in my 5g even though I purposely put several in there. And my 10g has a fair amount of Trumpets that I can pull out. But I do not have any Ramshorn snails to begin with.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

they eat bloodworms and carnivore wafers/pellets


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok I bought them a Tilapia fillet, I'll cut into a big chunk. I fed a bigger portion of frozen brine shrimp and my bettas ate them all and now they look like they swallow a canon ball.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

blissskr said:


> They will eat almost anything they can find. I've seen my own eating everything from shrimp pellets, crab bites, algae wafers and flake food from time to time.


agreed...throw some beefheart (the stuff in the freezer at petco/petsmart) and watch how quickly they swarm all over it.


----------

